# tank mates for my needle nose gar



## GRLRCR

hey i was looking for some good ideas on some neat fish to go with my needlenose gars. i know that pretty much anything that doesn't fit in its mouth is good but i want something odd and cool.
i was reasearching different species of rays but i dont think they would be good tank mates.
any ideas would be nice
thanks
krisen


----------



## Ccoralli

dragon gobys, bala sharks, silver dollars, pictus cats, tinfoil barbs, a bichir, clown loaches, white tip shark cat, peacock,zig zag,fire eel, freshwater barracudas

just off the top of my head


----------



## GRLRCR

freshwater barracudas??? wouldn't they eat each other?
i think that would be cool. they are going in a 90 gallon tank so i wouldn't mind a few interesting things...ill research the ones you mentioned 
thank you


----------



## MR.FREEZ

if the white tip shark is the cat im thinkin of its a brackish fish isnt it??


----------



## Innes

how big a tank do you have? needle nose gars get pretty big, I'd be very suprised if you have the space to keep one


----------



## Ccoralli

MR.FREEZ said:


> if the white tip shark is the cat im thinkin of its a brackish fish isnt it??
> [snapback]937994[/snapback]​


needle noses can be freshwater or brackish.



Innes said:


> how big a tank do you have? needle nose gars get pretty big, I'd be very suprised if you have the space to keep one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]938208[/snapback]​


there is no needlenose gar, a needle nose are not true gars. they only grow to about 1ft. i'm assuming he's taling about Xenentodon cancila - needlefish or needlenose.


----------



## GRLRCR

this is my fish. i know it called it a gar in alot of places and also not a true gar by some people as well.
i have a 90 gallon so im sure it will be fine.

*it is already in brackish water.


----------



## Ccoralli

GRLRCR said:


> this is my fish. i know it called it a gar in alot of places and also not a true gar by some people as well.
> i have a 90 gallon so im sure it will be fine.
> 
> *it is already in brackish water.
> [snapback]939249[/snapback]​


that is Xenentodon cancila. if you have it in brackish water tankmates include almost all brackish fish exept bumble-bee gobies. thats all i can think of right now, but anything else that is small enough to be food is also a no-no


----------

